

Systemd deletes logs? - zerodave

fefe ranted about systemd (again):
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.fefe.de&#x2F;?ts=aa056a28<p>anyone here experienced this?
which logs are affected?
is there an explicit apt-get install systemd involved?<p>just curious...
======
digi_owl
Ran it through Google translate, so i may be misunderstanding something, but
it seems more to be about not finding the logs in the "usual" (syslog) place
than about them being deleted.

~~~
zerodave
I'd translate "wo sind meine Logs? Wieso hab ich hier plötzlich systemd und
warum hat der meine Logs weggeschmissen!?" like so: "where are my logs? why do
i have systemd here and why did it throw away my logs!?"

